
Ask HN: Review my Freeciv HTML5 version again - roschdal
https://play.freeciv.org/?civ=1
======
roschdal
Please review my HTML5 version of Freeciv again now, about 6 years after the
game was reviewed the first time on Hacker News.

The game is open source, and the source code can be found here:
[https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-web](https://github.com/freeciv/freeciv-
web)

